# Mead in NJ



## Alsta (Apr 25, 2022)

My First attempt at a Mead - Was taken right after putting the Bung in the Bung Hole ( I didn't need TP for the bung hole...)

Hopefully this will be ready by Fall....


----------



## Nightstalker (Aug 7, 2022)

Revisit this when you crack it open.  I'd like to know how it comes out.


----------



## tbern (Aug 7, 2022)

looking good, hope it turns out great!


----------



## ddow229 (Aug 7, 2022)

I did a mead last year with about ten pounds of honey. I back sweetened it with OJ. It wasn’t too bad. This year I want to try something different back sweetening. What yeast are you using?


----------



## Alsta (Aug 9, 2022)

I'll get photos tonight to post up of it bottled - Came out pretty well - Has a little bite at the end, but overall not bad. 
As far as what type of yeast - I'll be honest - no clue - It came in the kit that I bought off amazon that had everything but the honey and water in it. 

Only used 3lbs, not 10 lbs though......


----------

